# Old 30-30 question



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I just got my hands on my grandpa's old 30-30 about made in 1949 old. Anyways its an old winchester model 94 lever action top ejecting. My question is, is there any way I could put a red dot sight or something like that on there.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah, you can have a gunsmith drill holes in that fine old gun....Please don't!


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> yeah, you can have a gunsmith drill holes in that fine old gun....Please don't!


 I wouldn't do anything with either!!!! I have a newer 30-30 and put a scope on it. I took it back off. They mount on the side and are hard to get used to. Plus they look like heck! :x


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

For about $50 more than the expense of gunsmithing labor fees, parts, a good quality scope, and hundreds of dollars of de-valuation to the old '49, go to Gallensons and pick up a used Marlin for about $250 and top it with a TruGlo ($75, and worth it) dot sight. Bases will run you about $20 and they're simple to install yourself. You'll have a rock solid, reliable rifle without tarnishing a collectors' rifle.

If you insist on the Winchester, try to find a 'Scout' mount that will fit into the original rear sight dovetail; and require one small hole drilled forward of the chamber. Might be expensive, but won't scar up the gun too bad.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

In your case I would absolutely leave the classic pre-64 .30-30 as is and learn to appreciate it as a piece of history. It is more than just an old gun now and you are very lucky to have one.
As mentioned, a newer lever action of some type would be the ticket for a red dot. Think Marlin 336... (side ejection).


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

ok thanks guys, I am going to leave as is, I didnt realize how valuable this gun is. I am not going to sell it not, mainly because it was my grandpa's. I am not going to do anything to it, well except maybe oil it up good. :wink:


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Now, the next step is to go out and buy a box of Federals and shoot the **** thing. One more way to appreciate it even more!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

SingleShot man said:


> Now, the next step is to go out and buy a box of Federals and shoot the **** thing. One more way to appreciate it even more!


Oh I have already shot it, it was a lot of fun, now I am just hoping to kill a few coyotes with it. Maybe even a deer in a couple of years.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

A sierra 110 round nose with 31.5 grains of Re 7 is awesome coyote medicine. Federal also loads 125 grain hp's, if you don't handload.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

ok my next question. Is there any trick to loading it, Like I can only seem to get 2 or 3 rounds in the tube, After that I can't seem to get the loading cover to go down far enough to put more cartridges in?


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Couple of things to consider-

Winchester made several versions of of the '94.
Is it a full length magazine or half-magazine? 
If it's full length, then it should hold five or six, depending on carbine or rifle length barrel (18 or 24"). 
Half-mag, only three.

Otherwise, it 1. probably has a stiff follower spring (which is good- means it's not worn out.) 2. The magazine tube may be dirty.
Take out the screw at the end of the magazine (be careful not to let the spring shoot out across the room. You'll lose the follower).
Remove the spring, and run a patch soaked in WD40 down the tube like you would if you were cleaning the barrel. Make a couple of passes. Reassemble the spring and follower. You're done.
Other possibilities include just really giving a good shove down on the loading gate. Trust me- you won't hurt the gun. Rifles demand FORCE to function properly. 
If that won't work, take it to a gunsmith to shorten the spring. It's a simple fix, but due to liability, I don't feel comfortable telling you how here. Sorry.
Last but not least- make sure the cartridge rim is not hanging up on the loading gate. Make SURE that the retainer spring is holding the cartridge in its proper position within the gate before you push another round in. It takes practice, but you'll figure it out.
I've owned two or three Winchesters and Marlins, and they take some getting used to. Good luck.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I from what I can see the cartridge rim is catching the loading gate. Is there any way to fix that, or do I just need to deal with it. The magazine goes the whole length of the barrel.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

No easy way to 'deal' with it-
just make sure you push each cartridge as far forward into the magazine tube as you can. You'll feel a little 'click' when the retainer clip grabs the rim. It's hard on the fingers, but you'll toughen them up with practice (like playing a guitar).
Fatbass is right- BE CAREFUL of your muzzle. don't do this with a chambered round, obviously!
If you know someone who handloads, ask them to load up a half-dozen 'dummy' rounds (no powder, no primer- just projectile) if you must practice at home. That's what I did for my neice and her 7-30 Waters. She got the hang of it after awhile, and can load that thing faster than I can load a 10-22 now.
I reload .30-30, and wouldn't mind loading you some for about a $1 a piece. Don't have any round or flat noses, though- 
If you purchase the projectiles and powder, I'll load up some slick coyote rounds for you as well. PM me about the details.


----------

